
The Beginner's Guide to DevOps - sjscott80
http://logz.io/learn/what-is-devops/
======
lwhalen
Objection: they already have a "devops team", which according to numerous
blog-posts and pundits in the ITosphere means they can't possibly be 'doing
devops'. :-)

